# Making gummy bears using shatter



## SoA|ZED (May 7, 2018)

Hello  so im trying to make gummy bears using my shatter it is very good but when i add it to the jello recipe to make gummy's no one gets a buzz..lol so i hear decarb but i thought i did that making the shatter.so my question is if i do have to decarb in oven how because if you stick shatter in a pot on 220 it will stick to the pot big time or do i mix it first like i do for my pens then put in pot on stove to make gummy's last batch i used 2.5 grams of shatter and they felt nothing...lmao thanks.ps ive also tried making tincture using veg glycerin in pot for hour and half and same result nothing i used 20 grams bud for that adventure.


----------



## Genki88 (May 9, 2018)

I put it on parchment paper and then put that in a pan on low heat making sure temperature stays around 240f. Watch the bubbles, when no more bubbles form then you are fully decarbed. 

PM me for more detail if needed.


----------



## cookie master (May 9, 2018)

you mix it in coconut oil, theres a recipe on here. I think its ten grams oil to a tablespoon coconut oil buy dont quote me. Do it in a pyrex pan at 250 until bubbles stop/ it shouldnt be sticky


----------



## Subu (May 20, 2018)

You need to cook the material with fat & heat to activate the THC.


----------



## Genki88 (May 20, 2018)

Come on now..............

You use heat to decarboxylate the material and you infuse it into some sort of fat to make it more bioavailable...................


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my lord so much misinformation. I make gummies all the time. 

1. decarb your oil, til its done, about 20 minutes. I use a toaster oven so I can watch it. put it in a small pyrex dish.
2. once it is decarbed, then then mix in your MCT oil and lecithen. 
3. turn down your toaster oven temp to like 175 or whatever and let it chill, mix for another 20 while you get your gummies ready. 
4. mix your jello, geliten, water together to bloom for 10 or so minutes. 
5. heat that up, stir it until its liquid, mix in your concentrate cocktail, stir really really fucking well. this is also when you add flavor extract, citric acid, ect. 
6. use a baster or someting similair to put your gummies in the mold. I let set for 20. put in the freezer for 20, then pop them out. You can leave out to cure if you'd like.


----------



## SoA|ZED (Jun 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh my lord so much misinformation. I make gummies all the time.
> 
> 1. decarb your oil, til its done, about 20 minutes. I use a toaster oven so I can watch it. put it in a small pyrex dish.
> 2. once it is decarbed, then then mix in your MCT oil and lecithen.
> ...


Thanks a bunch gona try to make a batch tonight.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 6, 2018)

why not put the coconut oil and bho together to decarb? It seems like bho is sticky and will make a mess vs it being with the coconut oil and nothing gets sticky at all.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 6, 2018)

cookie master said:


> why not put the coconut oil and bho together to decarb? It seems like bho is sticky and will make a mess vs it being with the coconut oil and nothing gets sticky at all.


because once it decarbs its a super workable liquid, and you dont know if its actually fully decarbed when you add oil in. 

trust me it works.


----------



## digdoug713 (Feb 7, 2020)

Wait, why are you telling him to decarb a finished product. Correct me if I'm wrong but... Shatter should be made from decarboxylated flower as it is. And as for fat, the gelatin in the recipe should work as gelatin binds with fat.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 7, 2020)

digdoug713 said:


> Wait, why are you telling him to decarb a finished product. Correct me if I'm wrong but... Shatter should be made from decarboxylated flower as it is. And as for fat, the gelatin in the recipe should work as gelatin binds with fat.


you are so so wrong.


----------



## digdoug713 (Feb 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> you are so so wrong.


Ok, maybe explain how I'm wrong, because most wax/shatter recipes I've seen explain decarbing your herb not your finished product. The only reason ive heard for heating shatter has been to melt it, dab it, or for removing any leftover solvent.


----------



## RedRyda602 (May 23, 2020)

I don't know what recipes your looking at. But shatter is absolutely not active. You absolutely must declare it for edibles.


----------



## RedRyda602 (May 23, 2020)

I can only assume that the recipes you're referencing are using reclaim which would be activated.


----------



## Vegs (May 30, 2020)

There is so much missinformation, partial truth and just flat out tom foolery here and everywhere when you search this topic. I've made a lot of money on commerical infused gummies and seen many ways of getting it done. You have to read the common trends among all the responses. You have to heat up the shatter to decard, tons of ways and temps and times, some just look for bubbles... The infusing to a fat helps make it more available to the body. That's the simple shit about all of this. How you make your gummies is another topic all together. 

1. Decarb Shatter (pick your temp and time)
2. Add to oil (coconut, sunflower lecithin, Soy, Olive, etc)
3. Add to your gummie recipe (spend some time on mixing well either by hand of machine)

Done


----------



## Itsasecretokay (Apr 16, 2021)

Vegs said:


> There is so much missinformation, partial truth and just flat out tom foolery here and everywhere when you search this topic. I've made a lot of money on commerical infused gummies and seen many ways of getting it done. You have to read the common trends among all the responses. You have to heat up the shatter to decard, tons of ways and temps and times, some just look for bubbles... The infusing to a fat helps make it more available to the body. That's the simple shit about all of this. How you make your gummies is another topic all together.
> 
> 1. Decarb Shatter (pick your temp and time)
> 2. Add to oil (coconut, sunflower lecithin, Soy, Olive, etc)
> ...


Thank uuuuu


----------



## SSIGA24 (Dec 16, 2021)

Genki88 said:


> I put it on parchment paper and then put that in a pan on low heat making sure temperature stays around 240f. Watch the bubbles, when no more bubbles form then you are fully decarbed.
> 
> PM me for more detail if needed.


Can u pour wax right in to store bought gummies melted down ty 420


----------

